# Notification App Le Point



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai une pastille de notification sur l'icône de l'application Le Point sur mon iPad et je ne sais pas comment la faire disparaître.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une pastille de notification sur l'icône de l'application Le Point sur mon iPad et je ne sais pas comment la faire disparaître.
> 
> ...



Peut-être en décochant _Pastille sur l'icône de l'app_ dans Notifications, si ça existe sur les iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Peut-être en décochant _Pastille sur l'icône de l'app_ dans Notifications, si ça existe sur les iPad.



Oui, ça existe. Et elle est partie. Merci.


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui, ça existe. Et elle est partie. Merci.



C'est rien, je débute depuis ce matin avec les Notifications. ^^


----------

